# Dream duck 2019



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I did this last year asking what your dream duck for the season would be. I know last year I didn’t expect to kill a double banded drake mallard. This year I want my first goose!


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

This year I am out for a drake bufflehead. I would also like to get an all drake limit.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I'd like to get a full plumage drake cinnamon teal. Wood duck drake would also be sweet.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Big Drake blue wing teal is what I want to get this year's


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

King Eider.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Let me ask as someone who wants to try to duck hunt for the first time since I was a kid. 

When you get a sweet bird, are there any great waterfowl taxidermists around?


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Let me ask as someone who wants to try to duck hunt for the first time since I was a kid.
> 
> When you get a sweet bird, are there any great waterfowl taxidermists around?


I have taken a fully plumed drake cinnamon in December and a double banded drake mallard in January. As well as a wild rooster all to fire bird taxidermy. I knew the second I picked up each of these birds I would mount them. He does fine work for a good price.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wood duck or hooded merganser, would be happy with either


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I'd be happy with any banded duck. Over 1k ducks have came back between me and others I have been with and yet to see one brought back to anyone's hand with any jewelry.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

My goal this year is a big bull canvas back. Last year was my first scaup and bufflehead. I do owe a wood duck to a work colleague, luckily I have a secret place for those little buggers.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

No respect for the Spoonies


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> No respect for the Spoonies


Put a band on it and you have the holy grail in my opinion

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> I'd be happy with any banded duck. Over 1k ducks have came back between me and others I have been with and yet to see one brought back to anyone's hand with any jewelry.


You got enough goose bands.:grin:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it would be cool to just shoot a duck this year. I don't care about species or bands or any of that other stuff yet. :smile:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

id like to get a redhead


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

utahbigbull said:


> I'd be happy with any banded duck. Over 1k ducks have came back between me and others I have been with and yet to see one brought back to anyone's hand with any jewelry.


I'm nearing 6k since I last saw a duck band killed


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I missed a pintail drake this morning. Only duck I saw. Would’ve been great, I haven’t seen one during the season before.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

sheepassassin said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be happy with any banded duck. Over 1k ducks have came back between me and others I have been with and yet to see one brought back to anyone's hand with any jewelry.
> ...


Not giving me much hope sheep haha


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Went fishing yesterday and clay target shooting today. My opener for the season will be Tuesday.

As to duck bands, I have a redhead in 1979 from Ogden Bay (OB) WMA, another redhead in 1988 from OBWMA, and a pintail in 2005 from Bear River Bird Refuge. I also have 2 Pacific Black Brandt banded birds (one had 2 bands) shot in Kalifornia and two goose bands taken in Utah. They're out there. :grin:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dubob said:


> and two goose bands taken in Utah. They're out there.


Not sure what I'd be more excited to get. Any duck band at all or a goose band from out of state. Furthest goose band I've got was from Randolph Utah. Then a couple from cache valley. Then the 40 other bands between me n my boy have been from between bear river and north salt lake.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Let me ask as someone who wants to try to duck hunt for the first time since I was a kid.
> 
> When you get a sweet bird, are there any great waterfowl taxidermists around?


Darin Gardner hands down is one, if not the best bird Taxi in the State!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Drake Bluebill is the goal this year. Just waiting for the plumage to get a little bit better.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

More newbie questions. Fall plumage happens the same time for all species or does it vary? Obviously it will take some time for me to get some ducks down but I think just having a nice looking drake mallard on the wall be be awesome. 

When having a bird mounted, do you have to waste the breasts in order to preserve the bird and feathers?


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Harvested a drake ring neck today(not sure if that’s considered a bluebill, although I’m not a big diver guy so...)Definitely could’ve used another month or so in plumage


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I want one of those black ones that float out in the middle of Turpine by the hundreds. Pointy little white bills, gray feet, like to run across the water as they attempt to take flight thinking they are all holier than thou with all their running on water..... If only I could get one, my hunting career would be more complete. 

But honestly, a Drake Widgen in full plumage.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Papa Moses said:


> . . . (not sure if that's considered a bluebill, although I'm not a big diver guy so...) . . .


Nope, it ain't. Three separate species:

Aythya collaris, L (Ring neck)

Aythya affinis, L (Lesser Scaup - bluebill)

Aythya marila, L (Greater Scaup - bluebill)

Just so you know. :O--O:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

TPrawitt91 said:


> More newbie questions. Fall plumage happens the same time for all species or does it vary? Obviously it will take some time for me to get some ducks down but I think just having a nice looking drake mallard on the wall be be awesome.
> 
> When having a bird mounted, do you have to waste the breasts in order to preserve the bird and feathers?


Good question! I believe for the most part ducks get plumed out close to the same time. The only exception I can think of is the Ruddy duck, you rarely see a full plumed drake during the season.


----------

